# Jacksonville Fl duck hunting



## vowell462

No worries, im not asking for spots.

 I have an opportunity to be spending alot of time in the Jacksonville area in the upcoming year. Ive always hunted west of Ga, not east. So, does anybody have much experience hunting near there? Im looking for any suggestions. IE, type of hunting equipment ( boat/etc), what to expect on types of birds ( if any), any tips on how to scout safely ( never hunted any salt or even brackish water for that matter). There is alot of water down there and im not used to it! Just anything to look out for. TIA.


----------



## GADawg08

I'm kind of in the same boat as you....my in laws bought a place just north of Jacksonville on Amelia island. I've never hunted the salt either but I've been doing some research and making a few calls. One of the things that has helped me the most is calling some of the fishing guides in that area. Most of them are really nice folks and willing to give some good info. Also, the tide is a whole lot different on the east coast. I'm sure some of the saltwater guys will chime in on this post soon.


----------



## Silver Bullet

I don't ever give away secret spots, but you will see birds here EVERY FALL.  Mostly ringers, but I have seen a few redheads.  Not sure of the hunting logistics/blind opportunities, but the birds will be there.
Good luck!!


----------



## kingfish

Grew up in Jax and cut my teeth in a WMA called Guana which is just north of St Augustine.  Haven't been there since the 80's but from what I hear it is a real zoo, tons of idiots and few birds.  From the Mayport inlet to St Augustine, the ICW is off limits to duck hunting since it's considered inside city limits.  The only other place I can remember hunting were the salt marshes around he Nassau River.  This was back in the 70's.  I'm betting that they are off limits now too.  There just aren't any places where it's legal to duck hunt around the Jax area.  Sorry to be a dream crusher.  Get on the FWC website to scout anything close to Jax that you feel like driving to.


----------



## grouper throat

All of Duval Co is considered City of Jacksonville so it might not even be legal to hunt anywhere in the County (?). I work a lot in the area and its highly urbanized anywhere you go. Even the coast is urbanized or state/fed preservation land (no hunting). Nassau, St Johns, and even Columbia County (worth the drive) are better bets.


----------



## vowell462

grouper throat said:


> All of Duval Co is considered City of Jacksonville so it might not even be legal to hunt anywhere in the County (?). I work a lot in the area and its highly urbanized anywhere you go. Even the coast is urbanized or state/fed preservation land (no hunting). Nassau, St Johns, and even Columbia County (worth the drive) are better bets.



How about anything within a cpl hour drive from Jax? Again, im not looking for anyones spots, just kind of an idea of where it might be a good idea to start. I literally know nothing about Florida.


----------



## kevbo3333

I here butlers island is a hot spot!!!!!! Jk in a Couple hours you could be on the gulf side and have some good Diver hunts.


----------



## MudDucker

kingfish said:


> Grew up in Jax and cut my teeth in a WMA called Guana which is just north of St Augustine.  Haven't been there since the 80's but from what I hear it is a real zoo, tons of idiots and few birds.  From the Mayport inlet to St Augustine, the ICW is off limits to duck hunting since it's considered inside city limits.  The only other place I can remember hunting were the salt marshes around he Nassau River.  This was back in the 70's.  I'm betting that they are off limits now too.  There just aren't any places where it's legal to duck hunt around the Jax area.  Sorry to be a dream crusher.  Get on the FWC website to scout anything close to Jax that you feel like driving to.



Guana = zoo.  Used to hunt it 30 years ago and it was nice.  Went about 3 years ago and it was a zoo.  Mostly filled with  ruddy duck and idiots!  You have to sleep in your vehicle parked on the side of the road to get a shot at getting in.


----------



## MudDucker

kevbo3333 said:


> I here butlers island is a hot spot!!!!!! Jk in a Couple hours you could be on the gulf side and have some good Diver hunts.


----------



## creekrunner

Check out Savannah national wildlife refuge just north of Savannah on the Savannah River, pretty place

https://www.fws.gov/uploadedFiles/R...vannah_Coastal_Refuges_Complex/SAVHuntMap.pdf


----------



## vowell462

We may actually be relocating to the area. Im not a city person, so ive been looking at property around the Nassau River, Yulee/Callahan area. Still can get into Jax fairly quick from there. 

I realize im asking some sophmoric questions here, but bare with me. The fishing opportunities in the area seem to be endless. I still have 3 young children to raise ( oldest will be in college soon) and i want to make sure im in an area where the outdoor lifestyle can be tought/showed. IE, i want them to be into hunting and fishing and not snapchat and instagram, for the most part. 

So as silly as a question as this is, what kind of boats do guys run around those marshes? Skiffs? I grew up near the Chattahochee in a jon boat and a bass tracker lol.


----------



## king killer delete

You will still be very close to Georgia where you will live. If you can buy lifetime hunting Lic in Georgia. Then you can hunt booth sides.


----------



## grouper throat

vowell462 said:


> We may actually be relocating to the area. Im not a city person, so ive been looking at property around the Nassau River, Yulee/Callahan area. Still can get into Jax fairly quick from there.
> 
> I realize im asking some sophmoric questions here, but bare with me. The fishing opportunities in the area seem to be endless. I still have 3 young children to raise ( oldest will be in college soon) and i want to make sure im in an area where the outdoor lifestyle can be tought/showed. IE, i want them to be into hunting and fishing and not snapchat and instagram, for the most part.
> 
> So as silly as a question as this is, what kind of boats do guys run around those marshes? Skiffs? I grew up near the Chattahochee in a jon boat and a bass tracker lol.



Jax is probably the most outdoorsy large city you will  find in the USA. Even the suits hunt and fish. Most seem to drive to GA to deer hunt though. Yes skiffs are the norm. Jax is large and spread out but you have to remember most of the surrounding Counties are heavily forested and rural.


----------



## wareaglejim

there is a place called Bienville.  It used to be a WMA and is about 11/2 hours from Jax near Lake City.  It is a huge collection of sulfur pits.  Lots of birds.  No real trophy birds but a lot of shovelers, bluebills, ruddy, teal, etc.  It used to be real fun but I haven't been over that way in 15 years.  It would be worth a look though.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

Silver Bullet said:


> I don't ever give away secret spots, but you will see birds here EVERY FALL.  Mostly ringers, but I have seen a few redheads.  Not sure of the hunting logistics/blind opportunities, but the birds will be there.
> Good luck!!



Thats where I look when I head south to judge if there will be good hunting or not hahaha. def made me laugh! from there for the next few hundred miles south. Amazing how accurate it can be lol.


----------



## duck-dawg

Guana is now part of the WMA permit/lottery system, so unless you apply and get drawn for a permit, you can't hunt it. Just FYI.


----------



## HalOutdoors

Silver Bullet said:


> I don't ever give away secret spots, but you will see birds here EVERY FALL.  Mostly ringers, but I have seen a few redheads.  Not sure of the hunting logistics/blind opportunities, but the birds will be there.
> Good luck!!



there goes my honey hole


----------



## MudDucker

vowell462 said:


> We may actually be relocating to the area. Im not a city person, so ive been looking at property around the Nassau River, Yulee/Callahan area. Still can get into Jax fairly quick from there.
> 
> I realize im asking some sophmoric questions here, but bare with me. The fishing opportunities in the area seem to be endless. I still have 3 young children to raise ( oldest will be in college soon) and i want to make sure im in an area where the outdoor lifestyle can be tought/showed. IE, i want them to be into hunting and fishing and not snapchat and instagram, for the most part.
> 
> So as silly as a question as this is, what kind of boats do guys run around those marshes? Skiffs? I grew up near the Chattahochee in a jon boat and a bass tracker lol.



I do most of my hunting out of a 1750 Prodigy with a Mudbuddy mudmotor, but I have an armada of other boats to use depending upon where I am going and what conditions I will encounter.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

*Jacksonville/Duval County*

I live on the north side of Jacksonville near the airport. Duck hunting in Duval County doesn't exist. 

What I've heard that is fun is marsh hen hunting in the Nassau River marshes near Amelia Island.  

There's duck hunting about 1 1/2 hours west over in some phosphate pits near the Suwanee River. 

Also there's supposedly duck hunting about 2 hours south of Jacksonville around Rodman Reservoir, Lake Lochloosa, Orange Lake and maybe Newnans Lake.  Lochloosa, Orange and Newnans are near Gainesville; Rodman in near Palatka.

Bienville Plantation near the phosphate pits on the Suwanee has deer, duck and bass fishing. You pay by the  day. It is expensive for the average guy. I've heard it's where Bill Dance used to go to film for his TV show. 

Good luck.


----------



## john386

You may want to check the St.Johns River. It fills up with divers. You have to scout. I've shot Blue Bills, Gadwall, Ringnecks, Ruddy, Red Heads, Woodies. You can have a real mixed bag.


----------



## vowell462

Thanks for the replies fellas


----------



## BaitsandBullets

Guana is a draw hunt and worth getting into. Ive killed teal, pintail, wigeon, and divers there. 
Id also put in for Goodwin Broadmoor and Merritt Island draw too. Both of those are among the top duck hunting in FL. 
Check into pcs - Potash Corp near Beinville. It used to be a decent spot, although very dangerous with the grey muck bottom...good place to drown. They changed it a couple years back tho, and openned a new area that isnt as dangerous. 
St. Johns river is decent on the right tides and limited spots. You have to scout it. Rodman sucks. Wasted enough time out there to know for sure. Out west you have the overly skybusted gator lake, and a few other places like that. FL is full of duck dynasty skybuster mafia boys, especially on another forum. They are as cut throat as you can get. 
Good luck!


----------



## MudDucker

wareaglejim said:


> there is a place called Bienville.  It used to be a WMA and is about 11/2 hours from Jax near Lake City.  It is a huge collection of sulfur pits.  Lots of birds.  No real trophy birds but a lot of shovelers, bluebills, ruddy, teal, etc.  It used to be real fun but I haven't been over that way in 15 years.  It would be worth a look though.



You are behind the times.  Two years ago, they closed the good ponds to hunting and opened a sorry one.


----------



## Nimrod71

Go North Young Man.  I would look at hunting the St Mary's and Altamaha Rivers.  There is some good hunting around Daren and Brunswick you just have to scout and spend time on the water.


----------



## The Fever

vowell462 said:


> We may actually be relocating to the area. Im not a city person, so ive been looking at property around the Nassau River, Yulee/Callahan area. Still can get into Jax fairly quick from there.
> 
> I realize im asking some sophmoric questions here, but bare with me. The fishing opportunities in the area seem to be endless. I still have 3 young children to raise ( oldest will be in college soon) and i want to make sure im in an area where the outdoor lifestyle can be tought/showed. IE, i want them to be into hunting and fishing and not snapchat and instagram, for the most part.
> 
> So as silly as a question as this is, what kind of boats do guys run around those marshes? Skiffs? I grew up near the Chattahochee in a jon boat and a bass tracker lol.



If I was you, I wouldn't waste my time duck hunting there, with the exception of a good wood duck hole. Good hunting a couple hours west of you. Shoot me a message if you're interested and I'll give you some more detailed information.


----------

